# A Couple Of Shorties!



## kevyn (May 20, 2005)

Took a few pics of my Borneo short-tailed pythons (Python breitensteini)tonight. My female is just starting to dull up for a shed. These guys are little piggies, and are eating pinkie rabbits for me. Love these two!

male







female


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2005)

beautiful snakes mate .you dont get them here and you also cant buy a 1993 couger here for 4,500$
lol


----------



## diamond_python (May 20, 2005)

> also cant buy a 1993 couger here for 4,500$



Great spotting  but who would buy that for $4500? 

Snakes look great by the way. Wish we could have them here


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 20, 2005)

Kev..you never fail to pull out some ripper photos for excellent collection...always look forward to see them


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

*A Couple Of Shorties!*

Great snakes there ash as usual,have never seen a live blood python? i presume they are but seen pics of the Barkers animals (beautiful colours) god stuff.


----------



## kevyn (May 21, 2005)

> Great snakes there ash as usual,have never seen a live blood python? i presume they are but seen pics of the Barkers animals (beautiful colours) god stuff.



Yup, I've seen some bloods. I'll get some eventually, but I just like short-tails more. I really want a pair of the T+ albino bloods. Oh well, I've spent my budget for this year. 

Thanks guys. I'm pretty fond of them.


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

hey ash can u get some pics of ur retics?


----------



## kevyn (May 21, 2005)

> hey ash can u get some pics of ur retics?



There are quite a few in my gallery on this site. If you're still looking for more, check out this link http://constrictors.com/forums/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3&userid=211

I don't have any pics of the type 2 albino or the tiger possible hets yet, but once I do, I'll post them.


----------



## moosenoose (May 21, 2005)

They really do have short tails! Kev you're a mongrel! :lol: They are spectacular shots!

There was one thing I noticed in the bottom of that last photo! Am I reading it wrong or is that 1994 Mazda 626 going for 6 million bucks!! :shock: :lol: :lol: hehehehehe


----------



## kevyn (May 21, 2005)

You know, I just figured out what the hell you guys meant with all the care references. I can't see a mazda going for $6 000 000. Not around here anyway. Thanks Moose!


----------



## joughin (May 21, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> They really do have short tails! Kev you're a mongrel! :lol: They are spectacular shots!
> 
> There was one thing I noticed in the bottom of that last photo! Am I reading it wrong or is that 1994 Mazda 626 going for 6 million bucks!! :shock: :lol: :lol: hehehehehe


lol dude no its $6 000 obo


----------



## moosenoose (May 21, 2005)

Hehehehehehe I must get my eyes checked :lol: :lol: I thought yeah, you guys might get some good buys with your snakes there - but look at the price of ya cars!!!!! :shock: lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

*A Couple Of Shorties!*

Gday ash,as far as i know blood python and short python is the same thing (python curtis) and python curtis breitensteini is the tenuous name given to light coloured individuals of curtis.Love ya snakes anyway i will be interested to see how the barkers deal with them in python of the world 2 which maybe isnt too far away now hopefully.


----------



## kevyn (May 21, 2005)

The former P. curtus group was separated and reclassified a few years back. If you're interested I can email you the paper that describes the reclassification.


----------



## basketcase (May 22, 2005)

there are a few blood pythons in the national zoo and aquarium in canberra, along with some great cat exhibits.

well worth the trip down south oldfella


----------



## kevyn (May 23, 2005)

Here is link to the paper that reclassifies the former P. curtus group. David Barker is one of the authors of the paper. It's a really good peice of research. I hope this works. It's a PDF file.

http://www.bio.usyd.edu.au/Shinelab/shine/reprints/295heavilyexploited.pdf


----------

